# Rage4 price



## nfn (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello,


I use DME and today I was looking for Rage4. If I understand correctly for 8 domains with a total of 1M queries/month I pay 8 x 2


----------



## drmike (Jun 20, 2013)

Domains are free... They don't charge for adding domains (I think).

Queries are free up to 250k per domain. (i.e. you can add x domains and each have 50k queries and your monthly bill would be $0).

Queries after that are billed at 1 million intervals.

The amount for each 1 million queries is 1.50 euros.

If you are paying 16 euros a month you are in the territory to consider partner promo pricing:

15EUR/month for each 85 domains (regular offer 15EUR/month for each 75 domains)


----------



## blergh (Jun 20, 2013)

Protip; dns4.pro


----------



## notFound (Jun 20, 2013)

blergh said:


> Protip; dns4.pro


This, dns4.pro is awesome, @Amitz is behind this project for anyone curious. Very simple and just works.



buffalooed said:


> Domains are free... They don't charge for adding domains (I think).
> 
> Queries are free up to 250k per domain. (i.e. you can add x domains and each have 50k queries and your monthly bill would be $0).
> 
> ...


Correct, I believe it is


----------



## gbshouse (Jul 12, 2013)

@Infinity - all our invoices are send automaticall to the email address used during registration. You can track your usage live using our control panel or API.

@nfn - you can use up to 250k requests for free for each domain each month


----------



## Amitz (Dec 8, 2014)

notFound said:


> This, dns4.pro is awesome, @Amitz is behind this project for anyone curious. Very simple and just works.


I gladly get confused with people doing good stuff, but in this case I have nothing to do with dns4.pro. No affiliation at all. ;-)


----------



## Steven F (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't know if he has an account, but it's @Amfy that is behind dns4.pro and was part of (he may still be) Rage4.


----------

